# Neues Konzept bei "Schlag den Star" u.a. Larissa Marolt gegen Annica Hansen!



## Death Row (13 Mai 2014)

> .....Folgende Stars treten zum Zweikampf an: Dschungel-Vizekönigin Larissa Marolt gegen ProSieben-Allzweckwaffe Annica Hansen ("Das Duell der Schönheiten"), "The Voice of Germany"-Präsentator Thore Schölermann gegen Ex-"DSDS"-Gastgeber Marco Schreyl ("Das Duell der Moderatoren"), Schlagersänger Michael Wendler gegen Schauspieler Axel Stein ("Das Duell der Gegensätze"), sowie TV-Koch Steffen Henssler gegen Extremsportler Joey Kelly ("Das Duell der Champions"). Letztgenannte haben schon einmal bei "Schlag den Star" gewonnen und duellieren sich nun erneut.....



Quelle:

Konzeptnderung: Promi gegen Promi bei "Schlag den Star" - Larissa Marolt vs. Annica Hansen, Michael Wendler vs. Axel Stein / wunschliste.de

Am *19. Juli* geht es los. Ich freu mich natürlich auf das im Titel erwähnte Duell! :drip:


----------



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Am *19. Juli* geht es los. Ich freu mich natürlich auf das im Titel erwähnte Duell! :drip:



Das war auch mein erster Gedanke! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2014)

Ob man Vorschläge für die Wettkämpfe einschicken kann?
Zum Beispiel: Schlammcatchen, Wet T-Shirt.Contest, Strip-Poker.....?


----------



## MetalFan (13 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ob man Vorschläge für die Wettkämpfe einschicken kann?
> Zum Beispiel: Schlammcatchen, Wet T-Shirt.Contest, Strip-Poker.....?



Da wäre ich doch auch gern dabei!  Allerdings könnte es dann nicht zur Primetime im TV laufen!


----------



## Nightrider28 (13 Mai 2014)

Wieso heißt das "Schlag den Star", wenn zwei Nicht-Stars gegeneinander antreten?


----------



## krawutz (14 Mai 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Wet T-Shirt.Contest, Strip-Poker.....?



Genau ! Und zwar bei Kelly und Stein !


----------

